# Difference between molting and plucking?



## Dougyb83 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm wondering if there is a way to tell the difference. I have found all these feathers (picture below) in the last few days so I just want to be sure.

He also seems to not be as active when I'm not around over the last few days. For example veggies that I wedge in the bars of his cage are untouched as well as a foraging toy with millet in is being left.

When I open the door he is quick to come out and spend time with me and is happy to target train etc. 

I haven't noticed him 'pulling' feathers but of course has been preening. And no bald spots. 

What do you think guys? Am I just being paranoid


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*molting, plucking*

Those feathers look normal to me. Pulled or plucked feathers often look more "mangled" at the base and may even have blood on the tips. It may be that the molting has left him a little less active. Is he eating normally (besides not eating the veggies)? Do his droppings look normal? I would say he is probably fine, but keep an eye on him and if you are still concerned, contact your vet.


----------



## Milligan (Dec 12, 2017)

It depends on how old your bird is, if it is 6-12 months old, it is likely its first molt, which my bird is going through. However, molts can occur throughout their lifetime. Keep an eye out for high levels of stress in your bird, or continually ignoring food, as these might be signs or causes of plucking. But as long as your bird appears happy and healthy it is most likely fine.


----------



## Dougyb83 (Nov 26, 2017)

That's reassuring, thank you both. He is still eating normally, seeds and veggies (just a little less veg than normal). Droppings also look normal. I'm probably just being an over anxious hooman lol.

He is approx 7 months old going from what the pet shop told me. So quite possibly the first molt. 

Is there an approx length of time for a molt to complete? Is it a case of a few weeks or a couple of months etc?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Molts are different depending on the bird. Some birds will have several small molts a year, others will have one or two bigger molts. Molts can make them really tired, so they usually aren't as active during a molt. You can offer a spray shower with 100% aloe mixed in to help with itchiness.


----------

